# Rocky Flatline 2012 !!!



## Deleted 66735 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Weiss jemand ob es das Flatline mit 2012 auch in dem MATT SCHWARZ alias Thomas Vanderham EDITION als Rahmen oder Komplettbike geben wird !?
Das Teil ist echt G... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Danke Peter 
Miniaturansicht


----------



## na!To (16. Juli 2011)

Wird es nicht geben (Laut 2012 Unterlagen).
U.a. alleine schon weil der Rahmen nicht die Standard Geometrie hat, sondern extra für Vanderham geschweißt wurde. Handmade in Canada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2011)

die Sau! Er hat wahrscheinlich ein Flatline das wie das RMX geht!
Dann will ich es auch wieder haben!

Aber du hast recht, es sieht echt sehr sehr geil aus in der Farbe!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juli 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> die Sau! Er hat wahrscheinlich ein Flatline das wie das RMX geht!



warum sie das dann wohl nicht als fr version anbieten wollen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Juli 2011)

"Wird es nicht geben (Laut 2012 Unterlagen)."
Wo findet man diese Unterlagen? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts bei google gefunden bezüglich der Freeride/Downhillbikes für 2012..


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2011)

schau mal hier


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. Juli 2011)

danke ;-) infos zu z.B. dem slopestyle prototyp oder vlt einem neuen 180er freerider gibts nicht, oder?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. Juli 2011)

Den Slopestyle wirds auf jeden Fall (erstmal) nicht geben...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. Juli 2011)

:-(


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2011)

@blaubaer: Das ist aber auch "nur" ein schweizer Prospekt. Kann ja auch sein das es das "kleine schwarze" nur in Nordamerika gibt und nicht über deutsche/europäische Importeure erhältlich ist...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (10. August 2011)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiss jemand ob es das Flatline mit 2012 auch in dem MATT SCHWARZ alias Thomas Vanderham EDITION als Rahmen oder Komplettbike geben wird !?
> Das Teil ist echt G... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> ...



Es wird 2012 den mattschwarzes Rahmen einzeln als "Blackout" geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

